# Mobile Phones for kids - best prepay deal



## Daddy (4 Dec 2008)

Hello,

I have two kids aged 15 and 12 and both looking for phones for Christmas.

Can anyone recommend the cheapest provider for recurring costs.

Is the Vodafone deal the best where you get free calls and texts to other Vod customers
on topping up every month by Euro 20.

It's that topping up every month angle that interests me.

is there some other operator out there that would avoid me having to top up every month for € 40 on both phones and they use that credit anyway on calls to other operators and
texts and internet etc., etc.

Thanks


----------



## Bob_tg (4 Dec 2008)

You probably should find out what network all their friends are on and also do they use IM/MSN functionality.


----------



## schmile (5 Dec 2008)

It depends on whether they text / talk more and what network their friends are on. If their friends are on a range of different networks then the free text to anyone on meteor would be the best. Where you pay 20 euro a month and get free texts to any network. It means they would have the 20 euro towards calls. Of course if all their friends are meteor then you could choose free talk and text to meteor networks. 

In my family every single person and all our friends are on meteor so it works out perfectly. Meteor also give rewards as well so you get extra credit at the end of the month. I have changed to bill pay but a couple of months ago I was getting three euro extra at the end of each 20 euro months top up. 

The best thing to do is ask your kids. There is no point in going for a network with free texts to that network if all their friends are on a different one. Also I would advise carphonewarehouse. They have no major affiliation with any network so they can advise what it best when you do know more.


----------



## Daddy (5 Dec 2008)

Thanks


----------



## Crunchie (5 Dec 2008)

Try inputting their estimated usage on this site and it might give you an idea what network / tariff is best [broken link removed]


----------

